# Lichtgitter - Muting



## Helthju (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo
Wir konstruieren gerade eine Anlage mit der auf 2 parallelen Transportspuren Warenträger zuerst auf Spur 1 in eine Anlage gefahren und nach Bearbeitung auf Spur 2 wieder aus der Anlage herausgefahren werden. Hierzu werden die Warenträger auf ein außerhalb der Anlage befindliches 2-Spuriges Transportband auf Spur 1 aufgelegt durch Tastendruck in die Anlage gefahren und Spur 2 wieder abgenommen. Der Warenträger Ein- und Auslauf ist durch 1 Lichtgitter gesichert welches über Kreuzmuting getrennt für jede Spur während des Warenträgertransports deaktiviert wird. Das Muting ist nur über normale Sensoren und Steuerungseingänge/Ausgänge (Softwaretechnisch) realisiert. Die Öffnung welche durch das Lichtgitter abgesichert werden soll beträgt 1100x1100mm Die Gefahrenstelle welche gesichert werden soll liegt ca. 1000mm im Anlageninneren. Die Anlage muss außer zu Servicezwecken nicht betreten werden, Warnschilder werden angebracht. 
Nun die Frage ist es ausreichend das Muting mit normalen Sensoren/Steuerung/Software zu realisieren. Das Problem ist, dass durch die 2 Transportbänder (Ein-Auslauf) wir 2xMuting benötigen und dies nicht als fertige Lösung angeboten wird - Somit müssten wir, für eine Lösung mit einem Lichtgitter, eine programmierbare Sicherheits-SPS verwenden. Was meint Ihr???  Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2012)

Du brauchst keine Sicherheits-SPS für Muting. So ziemlich jeder Hersteller von Lichtgittern hat entsprechende Auswertegeräte für Muting im Angebot.
Alternativ kannst du z.B. auch ein Pilz PNOZmulti einsetzen. Auch dort bibt es Bausteine für Muting.
Durch den Einsatz einer solchen Lösung bist du auf der sicher(er)en Seite und sparst dir viel Zeit mit Dokumentation, Sistema, Validierung ,,,

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

immer Steuerungen, wie Blockmove sagt, verwenden, wo das Muting schon als Funktion 
implementiert ist. Und das ist keine Standard S7!!!

Welchen PLr hast Du denn?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## blimaa (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo

Also von Sick gibts solche Sachen als Standart Komplettpacket. Sicherheitslichtvorhang, Sensoren, Lampe und Auswerteinheit in IP67. Alles wird auf die Auswerteinheit gesteckt. An der Auswerteinheit kannst du mit der Gratissoftware noch dein Muting konfigurieren (Welche Arten von Muting du hast, nachlaufzeit etc.) Somit kommst du nur ein Kabel (je Muting) in den Schrank mit dem Sicherheitssignal, ob das Muting OK ist oder ob jemand in den Gefahrenbereicht getreten ist. 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2012)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, habt 1 Lichtschranke für beide Spuren oder ist für jede Bahn eine vorhanden?
Denn mit einer Lichtschranke wird es schwierig, da solange ausgefördert wird und die Lichtschranke von dem Teil gemutet ist, kann über die erste Bahn die Anlage betreten werden.
Oder habe ich es falsch gelesen?


bike


----------



## Safety (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
man muss bei Muting wissen das das Transport gut beim Muten den Zugang verhindern muss da ja die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion ausschaltet. Damit wird auch das einzelne Lichtgitter schwierig werden, wenn Ihr euch für zwei Entscheidet müsst ihr kodierte nehmen, damit die sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen.
Hier kannst Du einiges nachlesen. Eine gute Norm dazu ist die DIN CLC TS 62046 hier wird sehr genau auf die Thematik eingegangen.
http://www.bgn.de/6291/33508/1?wc_origin=%2F10016%3Fsk%3D45&wc_cmt=628a9b34fb0842013db5e46ad1173738
Weitere Gefährdungen können durch Quetsch und/oder Scherstellen am Produkteinlauf entstehen.
Das kann man vermeiden durch Pendelklappen die beim Betätigen einen Stopp auslösen.
Gedanken musst Du dir auch über ein Freifahren machen, bei dem dann nur das Band laufen sollte bis das Lichtgitter und die Mutingsensoren frei sind, auch sollte dies, Zeit begrenzt sein.
Das ganze würde ich auf jeden Fall mit einer kleinen Safety-PLC machen gibt es mit 20 E 4A schon unter 500€. Die Kollegen können da einen Typ nennen bei mir reicht das nach Werbung.
So und da wir im Zeitalter der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sind brauchst Du Mutingsensoren mit MTTFd und am besten noch von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern wegen dem CCF.
Wie man sowas berechnet kann ich gerne erklären oder Du siehst mal in den BGIA 2/2008


----------



## Helthju (5 Juni 2012)

*Antworten*

Hallo 

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tips. 
@Bike: Ja - da hast Du recht während auf einer Spur die Warenträger heraus oder in die Anlage gefahren werden kann jemand theoretisch auf der "freien/leeren" Spur in die Anlage kriechen.
@Safety: Vielen Dank für den Link - ich sehe schon das müssen wir nochmal überdenken und einiges ändern

MFG

Helthju


----------



## flyingsee (5 Juni 2012)

Wie sieht das bei solcher Anwendung mit einem Scanner von oben und Feldumschaltung aus? Würde das gehen?

Uns wurde das mal von der Firma Sick vorgeschlagen. Die Feldumschaltung sollten wir dann mit einer Safety-PLC machen und daran auch die Muting-Sensoren anschliessen.

Bei uns ging es um 2 Fassrollenbahnen, die nebeneinander standen. (Haben es aber nie so verbaut)


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wenn der Scanner dies im entsprechenden PL erlaubt geht das, habe ich auch schon so gesehen.


----------

